# ? on feed



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Is there something I can feed layer hens and ducks instead of 2 different feeds? Secondly, something that if the goats steal some won't make them sick.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Is there something I can feed layer hens and ducks instead of 2 different feeds? Secondly, something that if the goats steal some won't make them sick.


You don't need to feed ducks and chickens different feed, really. Just make sure the feed you're receiving is non medicated. When I bred ducks they did just fine on chicken ration.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good to know. Right now the chickens are in their own pen. The pekins are in with the nigi does. Last night went out to find out I had 3 great horned owls surrounding my pen and yard! So by the light of the moon I was out chasing them into their shelter. They'd only been here a day before that so they didn't know where to go and were laying out in the middle of the pen!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Good to know. Right now the chickens are in their own pen. The pekins are in with the nigi does. Last night went out to find out I had 3 great horned owls surrounding my pen and yard! So by the light of the moon I was out chasing them into their shelter. They'd only been here a day before that so they didn't know where to go and were laying out in the middle of the pen!


Oh no!! Supposedly owls don't like red eye lights. I think you can get them at farm supply I think. I don't have much problem with prey birds. (I hope I didn't just jinx myself)


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Good to know. Right now the chickens are in their own pen. The pekins are in with the nigi does. Last night went out to find out I had 3 great horned owls surrounding my pen and yard! So by the light of the moon I was out chasing them into their shelter. They'd only been here a day before that so they didn't know where to go and were laying out in the middle of the pen!


Typically great horned owls will not bother full sized birds. Now peeps or ducklings are fair game. Make sure those owls aren't just nesting in your barn. They will stay close to any place they can get to mice also. I had a pair live in my goat pen for awhile. The male died but the female stays close by. She has never killed any of my chickens but keeps my place mouse free.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

interesting- I know one of the great horneds who is living around here swooped under the covered porch and grabbed a full size chicken off the porch with the previous tenants.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

The Great Horned owls around here love my Guineas and I had one take a nearly full sized turkey hen once. I do use the red lights and (knock on wood) they have helped. I feed all my birds the same feed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow, I'll have to invest in some red lights then. I'm hoping I can get some battery operated since I already have extension cords everywhere with hot boxes.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Everybody but the Guineas go in at night and they have one specific tree they roost in every night. I have the Nite Eyes lights by their tree and they seem to have made a difference (knock on wood). The only time I had trouble was when one of them went out. It was during the warranty period and the company has awesome customer service and shipped another one out pronto. I keep a spare one now. They are battery operated but you can't change the batteries. You have to buy new ones when the batteries die but they last a few years.


----------

